# How to clean a mattress? Breastmilk, baby pee, toddler pee...



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Our mattress has been getting lots of liquid abuse lately. Is there a way to clean it? Would renting a carpet steam cleaner be okay - or would the moisture be a problem (even with a machine that sucks the water out).


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

what kind of mattress do you have? spring or foam?

if it's a spring mattress, i would haul it outside, spray it down with white vinegar, let it set for an hour in the sun, and then use the highest pressure hose setting to blast it. then let dry in the sun.

if it's a foam mattress, i would get bac-out and spray it down heavily with bac-out and let it dry in the sun.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Spring. Why the difference in how you would treat?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

well, there is a lot less padding on a spring mattress, so i wouldn't mind soaking it. i wouldn't soak a foam mattress because it could take days or weeks to fully dry!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ahh, makes sense!


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

:
And if it was a pillowtop mattress?


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Which mine is...


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, what I do here so heavily clean the mattresses is I'll sprinkle the mattress with borax, then spray with a vinegar solution, rub them all over together with a lightly damp rag and let sit (inside) uncovered for most of the day. Then I'll vacuum it up (we do have foam mattresses so I try not to get too damp).

This has done well for all substances you mention, the borax is pretty deodorizing (you could probably use baking soda instead too).


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

We use Nature's Miracle.

It's really a miracle.







I love that stuff! I haven't tried it against breastmilk yet (boobs aren't leaking now that DD is much older) but it is great for vomit, pee, and other random bodily fluids/stains. It took out the scent and 80% of the stained blood from my dog when she went into heat unexpectedly, and if you've ever had a dog in heat you know how gross that blood is. It also totally eliminates cat pee odors, and cat pee is STRONG.

I sometimes mist with vinegar and scrub a little after cleaning with the Nature's Miracle, just for added deodorizing.

We have a pillowtop mattress, btw. It's a king, so it would be hard to drag it outside and spray it off.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I spray BacOut everytime there is a liquid accident on our foam mattress - I'd do it on a spring or our pillow-top guest mattress, too.

I also spray it on the carpet when DS tinkles on it.


----------



## dharmama (Dec 29, 2002)

oh...this is super-helpful. thank you.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

What is BacOut? I don't recall ever seeing here in Canada...

ETA -- We use Nature's Miracle too and I agree... it's great!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have not seen Bac-Out here in Canada either, but I have not thoroughly looked.

I too have a king, not easy to drag outside.

I think I'll do the Nature's Miracle!


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm lazy, usually just dump rubbing alcohol on the nasty spots. It probably doesn't do as good a job as some of the methods suggested here, but it kills enough bacteria to prevent stink, and it dries fast.


----------



## NaomiRStangland (Aug 1, 2011)

Where would i get the Nature's miracle? I have a pillow top and it was brandnew when i had my son..Now 2 years later, i have thought about just throwing it out and getting a new one. but if the Nature's Miracle would work it is worth a try! Thank God for these websites.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaomiRStangland*
> 
> Where would i get the Nature's miracle?


pet store, I found it at Petco. maybe the pet section of the grocery store (most common use is for pet messes)


----------

